# Playing with GIMP



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2019)

I made this painting with my Wacom Intuos Draw and GIMP.




 

This is what happens when you're a bored artists with plenty of Brush and Layer Modes available to play with.
Quite medriocre and overworked, don't you think?


----------



## jagzphoenix (Apr 27, 2019)

Impressive! Altho GIMP is very hard to use!


----------

